# Recommendations on breeding Boer to Nubian?



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm considering adding Boer into our little herd of PB Nubians. I realize that Boers can have BIG kids, and am concerned about my girls possibly having difficulty kidding. 
My does this year are 2nd fresheners, having each kidded twins for the last 2 years with no issues. I will also be breeding a doeling this fall if she is large enough.

Does anyone have any recommendations or input for me, maybe something I should be aware of? 

Thanks in advance! Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I had a friend that bred a boer buck to a nubian regularly and did not have problems. I bred my nubian to him and she had a single 10 lb baby girl one year and twin 7 ish lb. girls the next time. All went well. That's all I know about it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is Ok.. to breed a boer buck to a Nubian Doe.... I did it in the past ..with no issues.... :wink:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

my husband's coworker who got us started with goats breeds a Boer buck with Nubian does, so we have his offspring half-and-halfs. He claims the mixing of breed makes for good meat, don't know if that's just his opinion or there is any truth in it. Both our starter does from him were excellent with kidding, and now we have a Savannah buck we are breeding to them and their offspring.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We have boer/nubian, they do great.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We have a friend with 2 boer does and a nubian buck. One year their kid (human) had the Grand Champion market wether at the show. Their buck is huge compared to the does and they haven't had problems.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've done it both ways, Nubian buck to Boer doe, and Boer Buck to Nubian, makes a really great cross!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies here! I guess I'll be looking for a Boer buck this fall. :wink: 
It would be nice to have a dual-purpose herd. I'm looking at these 3 beautiful Nubian boys that were born this spring & I have no idea what to do with them. We only had one boy born last year, and I kept him for a wether. I'm going to end up with a barn full of wethers if I keep going in this direction. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like a plan.... :thumb:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

We like some colour in our boers so we cross them with nubians all the time. Never had an issue, and I have had people request that specific cross for meat too.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

The milk from the cross is really great too. There is so much cream from mine, that it almosts tastes like a milkshake, minus all the sugar of course.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yup! My best doe is 50/50 Nubian/Boer. Excellent milk and meat.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

That's great to know AlaskaBoers. I was wondering about that. An aquaintance (breeds ND's) thinks it's ridiculous for me to do this, and told me that NO ONE would actually use the Boer/Nubian cross for milk. :laugh: I can see how you may not get quite as much milk, but I'm fine with that. 

Our new herdsire came home about 6 days ago. I wanted to post pics for critiques, but I'm having a hard time resizing my pics so I can post them. This is the first Boer I've ever had, and I LOVE him! His entire demeanor is so different from what I'm used to with the Nubians. 

Tonka is a 4 month old ball of fluff & chub & already follows me around wanting to be loved on. He's still in quarrantine until I get blood tests done, and the only thing I can pick out that I don't like, is that he appears to be a little knock-kneed from a front view. I've got to figure out those pics, so I can have you all critique for me!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I breed kinders, and what you are doing makes a lot of sense to me. If I decide at some point to move into bigger goats that is probably what I will do also. (I love my kinders and will probably never change) It really makes a difference when you can use the excess animals for meat. Every time I look at a diary herd I am surprised at how bony they seem to be. What do people do with their excess males?

Jan


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Recommendations on breeding Boer to Nubian? *updated ~ p*

Think I finally got the pic size right. I'm such a dunce at this stuff. :doh:



lissablack said:


> It really makes a difference when you can use the excess animals for meat. Every time I look at a diary herd I am surprised at how bony they seem to be. What do people do with their excess males?
> 
> Jan


The boys, to me, have become a (sometimes) sad by-product of having dairy goats. The world needs only so many bucks & pet wethers. I have been fortunate to sell a couple of bucklings for studs, & there does seem to be a very small market for the boys for meat, as I just sold a yearling for that. 
I'm really excited to see what comes of having a duel-purpose herd, and to finally be introduced to a new (to me) breed.

I know these pics aren't great for critiquing. I need to get some help with that ~ he won't stop following me long enough to get a great pic., unless someone wants to asess a goat nose 3" away from the camera.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

My friend once bred a Nubian Buck to a Boer nanny and the kids ended up having so long legs that they ended up pulling both kids and had to bottle feed them because the nanny had no strength left. Just saying what happened. I only will breed a boer buck to a nubian nanny after the nanny has kidded at least once before.


----------

